# LPG for home heating?



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Hi All,

Just come from the GALP site to seek some help here.
We are about to buy a semi rural property near Sintra in which I will install central heating.

It already has two "medium size" (that is, liftable) lpg tanks for water heating and cooking.

My instinct is to install a "big" (sorry to be so vague on size) lpg tank which would hold enough lpg to see us through the winter. This would be filled by a tanker.

Total floor area about 300m2, single storey needing roof insulation..

I don't want Diesel or oil of any type.

I would also install some solar panels to heat hot water.

Any comments would be welcome and I'll visit GALP next week.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Insulation is very important no matter what energy source you use but gas powered heating is going to be obscenely expensive to run.

We changed to a wood pellet burning boiler 2 winters ago & not only is it very easy to maintain the running costs are very reasonable indeed.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks ... I read your other posts about the pellets.

Can I read more about this somewhere?

Is it akin to feeding a wood stove in terms of keeping it going, or is the burner damped in some way at night?


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

There's no end of info about it on the net so just ask that nice Mr Google. 

We have a pellet burning BOILER which is linked to radiators & works just like any other boiler where you program it to switch on & off at set times & maintain a set temperature & all I have to do is tip a bag full of pellets into the hopper every day & empty the ashtray once every 3 or 4 days........... BUT you can also get a more simple BURNER instead of a BOILER that may or may not have a hot water tank to either provide hot water or feed radiators. 

The latter will be less expensive but also less versatile/less well suited to larger buildings.


----------



## SpiggyTopes (Feb 1, 2015)

That's brilliant, thanks.

And in English!


----------

